# What is your Church like?



## BG (Apr 14, 2009)

Tell me about your Church. I Will go first.

Here is a link to our website: Brainerd Hills Presbyterian Church

Here are some of our vitals:

Our Session is Confessional, Postmill, Theonomic, one hymn before the call to worship and after that Psalms only, small congregation about 80, lots of big families, homeschool friendly, no programs (just Jesus), sound expository preaching, Church lasts from 9:45 ss 10:45 worship 12:00 fellowship meal, 2:15 2nd worship service, followed by standing around and talking about theology for 1 hour, so roughly 9:45-4:30. I know this will be surprising, but we are PCA, one of only two in our Presbytery that believes in the Sabbath (the other leans fv), and we are the only Confessional PCA in the area. 

If you are ever in the Chattanooga area stop in and visit.

If you need a place to stay pm me, we have plenty of room in our finished basement. 

Looking forward to hearing what your church is like, thanks in advance.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 14, 2009)

I really am going to enjoy this thread, we have small scale plans in motion of maybe starting our own church here grounded in reformed faith, so this will be like an inspiration thread for me 

 just keep them coming


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here we are: Welcome to the Free Church of Scotland [Continuing].

Our location & minister is under "Churches" and "Overseas Congregations." We're in the process of getting our own web site under that of the Presbytery of the United States. We're very conservative and staunchly Reformed...

Margaret


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 14, 2009)

My church is the OPC so we are reformed and adhere to the RPW. We have liturgy that we follow every time. We sing from the Trinity Hymnal, sing the doxology, say the Lord's Prayer, and one of the creeds. It's a great little church with a wonderful pastor and members! Providence OPC


----------



## Kim G (Apr 14, 2009)

From my church's website (SermonAudio.com - Zion Community Church):

"Zion Community Church is a congregation of earnest followers of the Lord Jesus Christ who, in the great tradition of the reformed faith, seek to glorify Him by walking in purity of worship, purity of doctrine, and purity of life. As Christ taught us, we aim as a congregation to be known by our love for one another as well as by true humility as we seek to live out the gospel of Christ and minister it to all we meet."

Our confession of faith is the Westminster Confession of Faith. We are not yet under a presbyterian denomination.

We have a service at 10, followed by a church-wide meal. Our second service is at 1. Our services are simple. We sing hymns and Psalms, have prayer, scripture reading, and preaching.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 14, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church of Wylie Texas
> 
> We are a Confessional (WCF 1647), Reformed, and Presbyterian congregation under the RPCGA. On the Lord's Day we meet the whole day, beginning at 10am. One may find our Order(s) of Worship here: http://christcovenantreformedpc.org/portals/0/oow/order_of_service_04-12-09.pdf. We partake of the Lord's Table each Lord's Day and between the morning and afternoon service we have a fellowship meal. Following the afternoon service the children meet for Catechism recitation/training, then we sometimes have a somewhat informal meeting discussing things pertain to the Church and Social Goings on affected thereof (It's called _Reformation Roundtable_). After services (5-6ish) all are invited to meet at the Pastor's house for open-ended fellowship and edification.
> 
> ...



Sounds lovely! Out of curiousity, approximately how many folks attend?


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2009)

The congregation I serve is a rural church on a hillside overlooking a creek that is stocked with trout. Jefferson Center Presbyterian Church was founded in the 1870's by German-speaking Reformed folks who wanted a Presbyterian church where they could worship and fellowship in German. About 50 years after the founding, English was the language spoken in the congregation. Today we are still a family-sized congregation with a little over 100 in worship each Lord's Day. We have two worship services in the morning, with Bible study in between those services and communion is served on the first Sunday of each month. Sunday evenings have a small Bible study fellowship and we try to get the youth together on Tuesday evenings.

In a liberal denomination, we are a traditional/conservative congregation in a conservative presbytery. Some members are Reformed and some are not, but the preacher is fully Reformed and makes up for the rest! 

Worship has a set pattern and we use hymns and psalms with a combination of piano and organ for accompaniment. The congregation is the choir.

We have many areas where we need to grow and will have tough denominational decisions in the near future. But the thing is, after worship the members don't want to leave! We stay and spend time together for quite a while after worship, so we are the last Christians to get home from church in the Saxonburg area. 

I'm developing a new church website at www.jcpeace.org and hope to podcast some sermons in the next few months.


----------



## A.J. (Apr 14, 2009)

The congregation where I regularly attend (see signature) started having services last year after weeks of Bible studies on the doctrines of grace. It is in cooperation with and seeking afiiliation with a small group of four confessing Reformed churches from different parts of the Philippines. Three of these churches as far as I remember came out of the Christian Reformed Church of the Philppines (CRCP). They left because of the Filipino CRC's failure to abide by its confessional standards, and its book of church order. The CRCP apparently is broadly evangelical in its theology, and was established by the CRC in North America.

The federation of Reformed churches with which our congregation is seeking to affiliate is in ecclesiastical relationship with the RCUS, and has been receiving assistance from the faithful American Reformed denomination for years. Our congregation specifically is under the oversight of Trinity URC in Walnut Creek, CA since it is from that congregation where our Filipino pastor is a member, was ordained as a minister of the Word and the Sacraments, and was sent as a missionary and church planter to the Philippines. Our pastor was born into a Filipino Presbyterian family and raised a Presbyterian. He came to the US several decades ago to work, and was a member of the PCUSA. He later became a member of the URCNA, and got his M.Div. from the Westminster Seminary in Escondido. 

The federation officially holds to the Three Forms of Unity, but is considering adopting the Westminster Confession as well probably (I think) to facilitate the possible transfer of professing Presbyterian churches into the federation. I know at least two Filipino Presbyterian denominations. But they are hardly Reformed. Like the CRCP, they seem to be broadly evangelical as well. One was started by Korean Presbyterians in the 1980s. The other was established by American Presbyterians in the early 1900s when the Philippines became a US colony (after the Spanish-American war). Many people in these two denominations are not aware of their allegedly Reformed roots. Both also operate their own seminaries. Our pastor is a professor in both of these academic institutions, and have been teaching his students what the Reformed community actually believes and practices. 

At present, the newly established Reformed federation doesn't have a website yet. Our congregation has approximately twelve adults, and six children in attendance. We are renting a place found along the border dividing the province where I live, and Metro Manila. It's relatively close to anyone who is residing in the city of Manila and surrounding areas. We meet there for worship in the Lord's Day. The place is at the same time a Reformed library/study center. It holds classes in the Greek and Hebrew languages during every friday morning all for free.

We use the Psalter Hymnal of the CRC, and a Tagalog (a Filipino language) Psalter. Our pastor made a Tagalog translation of the Westminster Confession, and a pastor from one of the federation's congregations has a translation of the Heidelberg Catechism in the same language.


----------



## ww (Apr 14, 2009)

A.J. said:


> The congregation where I regularly attend (see signature) started having services last year after weeks of Bible studies on the doctrines of grace. It is in cooperation with and seeking afiiliation with a small group of four confessing Reformed churches from different parts of the Philippines. Three of these churches as far as I remember came out of the Christian Reformed Church of the Philppines (CRCP). They left because of the Filipino CRC's failure to abide by its confessional standards, and its book of church order. The CRCP apparently is broadly evangelical in its theology, and was established by the CRC in North America.
> 
> The federation of Reformed churches with which our congregation is seeking to affiliate is in ecclesiastical relationship with the RCUS, and has been receiving assistance from the faithful American Reformed denomination for years. Our congregation specifically is under the oversight of Trinity URC in Walnut Creek, CA since it is from that congregation where our Filipino pastor is a member, was ordained as a minister of the Word and the Sacraments, and was sent as a missionary and church planter to the Philippines. Our pastor was born into a Filipino Presbyterian family and raised a Presbyterian. He came to the US several decades ago to work, and was a member of the PCUSA. He later became a member of the URCNA, and got his M.Div. from the Westminster Seminary in Escondido.
> 
> ...



Praying Albert for the Reformed Faith to flourish in the Philippines. How glorious that would be to see in a land dominated by the Papists.


----------



## christiana (Apr 14, 2009)

My church Founders Baptist Church Home Page was a definite answer to prayer. I had been so sad and disillusioned in my former church at the shallow 'sermons' and lack of the pure Word being preached and prayed to be guided to a 'real church'. A week later I was invited to visit my present church and knew immediately it was my answer. It is sound, expository preaching, no funny stuff, no entertainment but just God honoring preaching and singing to our sovereign, holy Lord and Savior Jesus Christ! How thankful am I as I had never before heard of the doctrines of grace and just drank it in like a sponge. They were beginning a study of The Five Points of Calvinism by Steele in bible class the day I started there! What a wonder!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 14, 2009)

keep them coming


----------



## ww (Apr 14, 2009)

Orthodox Presbyterian Church of Rio Rancho, New Mexico - OPC

This is my Church started by Rev Gary Davenport a Home Missionary for the OPC in the SouthWest. He starts "Plain Vanilla" Confessional OPC Churches. His words not mine. Our new Pastor starting May 1st will be the Rev Todd Bordow, a Jewish convert to the Faith, fluent in both English and Spanish (along with his wife) graduate of Westminster Seminary, Escondido, and a strong 2k advocate as you may have observed from his comments on *greenbaggins*, Lane's blog.

We embrace the RPW in our Order of Worship.

We sing traditional Hymns and Psalms from the Trinity Hymnal accompanied by Piano. 

We typically start the Service with a Q&A from the WSC or from the Heidelberg Catechism. 

We observe communion once a month with bread and grapejuice.

We meet once on the Lord's Day for both Sunday School and Worship.

We support RC Sproul's Radio Ministry.


----------



## Jon Peters (Apr 14, 2009)

Reformation Fellowship is a congregation of the OPC in Roseville, CA, a suburb of Sacramento. We are about 200 and growing. We have a ton of kids (lots of large families). Homeschooling is probably the majority method of education but we have many kids in private school and a few in public school. So far, we have not made this an informal test of fellowship. Lord willing, it won't become one.

I would characterize our pastor as a 2K guy but I know he doesn't fall in lock step with some of the Klinean distinctives. We have a session that has 2K types and more theonomistic types. 

Our liturgy includes the singing of Psalms and hymns; recitation of the WSC and Heidelberg; the Doxology; preaching; and weekly communion (with wine).

We have SS after the morning service, a short break, then the afternoon service.

More Sundays than not there are gatherings at various homes.

Reformation Fellowship is truly a wonderful place to be.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 14, 2009)

My church is like Banana bread- well baked, mostly crazy and has quite a few nuts in it.

Theognome


----------



## JM (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife and I are members of an independent conservative Baptist congregation. The church had 23 members about 7 years ago when my Pastor came, last Sunday we had 220 (we normally have about 150), God has blessed us greatly. We have a mid-week Bible study, two study groups for women, one for men and two services on Sunday. Our worship style is simple, a piano and a few hymns. We celebrate the Lord's Supper once a month.

j


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 14, 2009)

I think it's a good idea to articulate this sort of thing. We have a page on our church's website (here) that explains exactly what a visitor should expect in worship:



> *What to Expect at a Worship Service*
> 
> The worship at Midlane Park ARP Church is best described as _traditional_.
> 
> ...


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 14, 2009)

I attend Middletown Bible Church, which is not confessional, though we are a part of FIRE and also involved with a number of independent sovereign grace churches in about a 100 mi. radius. We consider ourselves reformed baptist though the "truly reformed" wouldn't consider us reformed since we are non-sabbatarian, do not hold to the RPW, and are more New Covenant theology. The only doctrinal comparison that comes to mind is that we are like a cessationist Bethlehem Baptist church. We tend to have about 70-100 seats filled each Sunday as far as I can guesstimate, typically on the lower end. This church is in the middle of nowhere, pretty much, but I love the preaching and the people. I drive 2-3 hrs total each Sunday to be there, if that says anything about my willingness to attend.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that in addition to different missionary teams we support, we have a big impact on the community through our christian school (K-12).


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 14, 2009)

We are about 50 locals total @ !st Baptist. I would say our church is about to be "re-planted". Our pastor is conservative with Reformed tendencies. However with 80% female congregation, the ABC egalatarian position is accepted. We buck most of the liberal stuff coming from the national denom. We have considered pulling out of the denom., but not enough of the people are Biblically grounded enough to grasp the hot topics, so a vote wouldn't pass right now. I teach adult SS and my hope is that I can be used as a rudder to steer the ship into Reformed Biblical truth. 
The Sunday meeting is preceeded by praise time (blend of hymns and contemporary...yeh I know,I know). During meeting we sing Hymns, congregational prayer followed by Lord's prayer, sermon, children's lesson and Communion on 1st Sun of each month. No known willing musicians present, so we use MP3's and a Gulbransen programmable piano/organ machine.

Please forgive typos and bad spelling.My wife has the Mac today so I fired up the old Windows95pc. It is ssssssssssllllllllllllllloooooooooowwwwww.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Apr 14, 2009)

My church, Redeemer Presbyterian, is the most attended church in the PCA, with a 5,500 weekly attendance and 10,000+ who attend "regularly." The actual membership is over 2,000. The demographics of those who attend (and the membership) is very interesting. About 50% are Caucasian, 40% are Asian, and the remaining 10% are mostly African-Americans with a few Hispanics. Most people are single (70%) and in their 20-30's. 

Due to the logistics of a large congregation meeting in New York, there are 5 services spread throughout the day. The two "traditional" AM services are a "classic" style, with the songs mostly traditional hymns with organ/trumpet accompaniment. The 3 afternoon services have a mellow jazz accompaniment to the hymns, and are a little less formal, particularly in terms of dress. 

The lifeblood of the church consists of fellowship groups that meet weekly in our homes throughout the city. The majority of those who attend the church (60%+) are involved with one of these groups, which are designed for Bible study, community service, and accountability. Redeemer is also heavily involved in outreach to the city through mercy ministries, and founded Hope for New York, which oversees and helps staff many charities throughout the city. It also has a strong diaconate which helps with a variety of needs, including job placement for those out of work in the past few months. The church has a strong theological bent, with its School of Gospel Foundations, which meets in 6-8 week cycles throughout the year with a myriad of classes taught mostly by the pastoral staff. 

Finally, it is very missions-oriented, primarily through the church-planting center, which helped plant over 100 churches last year throughout the world. It is also very evangelistic within the city itself, with frequent open events for non-believers, including open forum Q&A sessions, and a relatively new program with open mic discussions and Q&A in bars around the city. 

Melissa and I are very grateful for our church - I have grown in my walk with the Lord during my time there more than at any other time.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Apr 14, 2009)

Cornerstone Presbyterian Church
*Our church is a body of around 35 regular attendees, ranging from young families (mostly) to seniors. 
*We sing from the Trinity Hymnal and Psalter, a capella (from necessity, not doctrine)
*We have integrated worship, no Sunday School (not from opposition to the idea, necessarily)
*We read a Psalm, a chapter of Scripture (before congregational prayer) and are going through the Westminster Confession a chapter a week
*We rotate through the congregational and offertory prayers between the male leaders of household. 
*Our pastor preaches through books of the Bible in an expository fashion (usually)
*We celebrate communion with bread and wine each week.


----------



## Nate (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a link to our website:Trinity Protestant Reformed Church (there's also a video introduction to the denomination in the "who we are" link for those interested).

Members adhere to the 3FU, we sing versifications of the Psalms, we have AM and PM services, AM service follows the Heidelberg Catechism (services are 90 minutes, give or take), PM service usually follows a series of sermons taking an in-depth look at a book or chapter of the Bible (sometimes is even topical ). Reading of the Law every AM, recitation of the apostle's creed every PM. Lots of coffee drinking and baked-goods eating accompany good fellowship following the services. Preschool-8th graders have Sunday School following the AM service, many adults sing in the choir following the AM service. Weekly Catechism classes for all children/young adults who haven't made public profession of faith. Total membership = about 400.

I love these saints, it's well worth making the 150 mile trip whenever we are able.


----------



## ww (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's Ours: 

What to expect?

Music
Our worship is accompanied with piano.

Communion
Communion is observed monthly

What we believe
Are you looking for a church that is true to the Bible and speaks to the needs of our day from the Bible? The search is complicated because of the variety of churches to be found in most communities. The Orthodox Presbyterian Church believes that the Bible is the authoritative Word of God, the only infallible rule for our faith and conduct. At the Rio Rancho congregation you will find that the Bible alone gives us the correct knowledge of who God is and how we may please him. The Bible teaches that God the Father gave up his Son Jesus Christ to death on the cross to pay the penalty for the sins of his people. We want to share with you the joy that comes from a personal relationship with God through Jesus Christ.

What is the OPC?

Read more >


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here is a link to my church's website: Welcome to Community Bible Church of Vallejo CA - Home

My church affirms the doctrines of grace, the RPW, historic premillennialism, young earth creationism, and presuppositional apologetics. My church doesn't believe in "Christian psychology".


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Apr 15, 2009)

First Presbyterian Church of Honolulu at Ko'olau

I am fortunate to be in a church that has steadily grown in the 10 years I have attended. Membership was around 700 when I first started attending, now it is over 1300. Sunday attendance is generally 1,000 +.

Several years ago we outgrew our church in suburban Honolulu, and moved across the Ko'olau mountains to our present site in Kaneohe. We did this by purchasing a golf club with which we now share use. It sometimes poses some logistical problems, but overall it has worked well and the golf operations, as well as related catering operations, subsidize our church use. And the location, at the foot of the Ko'olau mountains, is truly beautiful.

Presently we have two traditional services, at 8 and 9:30 a.m., and a contemporary service with a Christian band at 11:11 a.m.

We are a Christ-centered, Bible-believing church. While we are Reformed, as a practical matter we have a relatively broad range of people who attend the church because they know we are a solid Biblical church.

The thing I love about our church is it's alive and active. For example, we have been emphasizing small groups in the past several years, and now about half of our members are part of at least one small group Bible study. We also have a growing and vibrant prayer and healing ministry. We are also heavily involved in missions, especially in Africa, the Philippines, Northern Thailand and Bangladesh. You can see more about us by clicking the link below.


----------



## bisonrancher (May 1, 2009)

Parkland Reformed Church (URCNA)
Around 400 members between professing and baptized, with some additional regular visitors. Our church is full to the brim every Sunday.
Mostly dutch background (95%) with a minister who originates from Trinidad.
Mostly farmers.
The congregation is very young with a large crowd of young adults.
Two services each Sunday 10:00 and 2:30. I have been told that we have an afternoon service instead of evening so that people can get home in time to milk the cows in time.
The morning sermon is usually a book study (we recently completed Judges) and the afternoon message is usually from the three forms of unity. We are currently going through the Heidelberg. 
We sing out of the blue Psalter Hymnal. We use either the piano or organ.
We celebrate the Lords supper every 3 months.
We have a number of members who travel over 35 miles to attend so we are looking at a church plant in a nearby city.
Our church supports two Christian schools, and there are also many in the congregation who homeschool.
During the week we have many activities/education classes here are a few:
Monday nights – Men’s hockey
Tuesday nights – junior high/high school+ catechism
Wednesday nights – bible studies
Fridays – grades 2-6 catechism
Sundays – church followed by teen club/young people’s/young adults
Overall it’s a great place to be – it was stated 13 years ago by around 7 families and has grown to well over 70 families today. Praise God!


----------

